
Trump Asserts He Can Force U.S. Companies to Leave China - ohiovr
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/24/world/europe/trump-g7-summit.html
======
Tepix
When you give too much power to the president, sooner or later there will be
an abuse of that power.

